# Text from customer after they canceled the request!!!!! Wtf



## J-man (May 22, 2015)

This is crazy. 
I recieved this text message after I simply ask the "why" they cancel the request when I'm there. 

After I report this to uber after this. Uber didn't take action of banning this guy from using the service. 

I'm so pissed now....

What do you guys think


----------



## Hornygoatweed (Dec 31, 2014)

Why do you care why? Just take the hit and move on. Knowing why a pax cancels has no bearing on anything. LET IT BE.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Probably another driver fking with u.


----------



## VIncent (Mar 16, 2015)

make sure to send it to uber and move on.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Did u get your 5 dollars? If so the text was unnecessary, if not, then i would continue to **** with him.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

It's none of our business why a pax canceled. I handle cancellations this way, if they reorder I ignore the first two requests, if I happen to get the third request I accept and immediately cancel.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Wow. What a classy misogynistic guy. 

Yeah, were all cocksuckers for Uber.


----------



## John R (May 22, 2015)

J-man said:


> This is crazy.
> I recieved this text message after I simply ask the "why" they cancel the request when I'm there.
> 
> After I report this to uber after this. Uber didn't take action of banning this guy from using the service.
> ...


Here in Indy for the Indy 500. Had only 2 riders today and both cancelled. I reported it. Apparently Uber practice logging onto Lyft and cancel rides to get Lyft drivers to switch. What if Lyft is doing the same thing this weekend. I was expecting to make 300 dollars oveer 4 days, but day one is 0 dollars. I drove half way to the rider and both cancelled, very suspicious.


----------



## Bust A Kaep (Feb 14, 2015)

JLA said:


> Wow. What a classy misogynistic guy.
> 
> Yeah, were all cocksuckers for Uber.


Don't worry they're working to replace us with self driving cars in 5 years, just using us and our cars for barely any compensation in meantime.


----------



## Ayad (Jan 1, 2015)

All of that for a one word question. Who is the one with no life and too much time on his miserable hands?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

It's frowned on to ask a rider about a cancellation. But damn, that frothing at the mouth tirade was NOT called for. PLEASE send that in and I hope to god they get banned.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Bust A Kaep said:


> Don't worry they're working to replace us with self driving cars in 5 years, just using us and our cars for barely any compensation in meantime.


Do you plan on still doing this in 5 years?


----------



## J-man (May 22, 2015)

This is what I get after I emailed uber.

Hi Jerry,

Thanks so much for letting us know about this. This client has been banned and will not be able to use Uber in the future. I am so sorry you had this experience!

*Uber SF*

Btw he canceled at 4 mins....... So yea. No $5 for me.


----------



## J-man (May 22, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> Thank the heavens this guy cancelled on you. Imagine he hadn't!!
> 
> I agree, you asked for information that I don't see could benefit you much. So why even bother and ask? That exchange is a good reminder that if a pax cancels, take the hint and find a pax that DOES want you.


 True


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

J-man said:


> This is crazy.
> I recieved this text message after I simply ask the "why" they cancel the request when I'm there.
> 
> After I report this to uber after this. Uber didn't take action of banning this guy from using the service.
> ...


He's right, we don't ask them why they cancel. We move on and find a "paying" fare. I think you were just wasting time trying to find an unnecessary explanation. But then again, we are pissed at driving "x" minutes and having a request get canceled.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

J-man said:


> This is what I get after I emailed uber.
> 
> Hi Jerry,
> 
> ...


Wait, they'll ban a pax for a nasty text, but not for assaulting a driver?

I have a feeling someone is being less than truthful.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Last night I get a ping from the Hilton on Mission Bay... PAX is at the spa. 
I drive 5 minutes to the Hilton hit "Arrived" and the area goes to 1.5x surge, PAX CXL.... 

OK, I leave and head toward Mission Beach for better hunting grounds. I get a mile away and get the same PAX from the same location. I think a mile is not that bad, so I turn around. It is the Spa at the Hilton so it may be a trip to La Jolla. I get to the Hilton and hit "Arrived" PAX CXL because there is another surge. 

I head out to the beach area again and sure enough as soon as the surge is over I get a ping from the same PAX...... I keep driving to better hunting grounds. Joke this PAX. 

If a person is at the Hilton Spa, they don't need to worry about paying a few bucks extra to get home even if the surge effected them, which it did not. 

I decide I really don't want this person in my car as I may actually inform them that they don't have to pay surge if the surge happened after they sent the ping. 

Some wealthy PAX watch the user app like a hawk, and CXL if anything changes. If you get stuck at a light for 3 minutes, CXL... Ping in 3 minutes same PAX. Uber needs to hide the car icon and just display time to arrival. PAX think if the car icon stops, it is reason to CXL. Makes me wonder what kind of brain worms the PAX has... 
Anyone else?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I love the ones who see you moving away from them who call to find out if you're picking them up. Reassure them, explain the reason you're moving away 1-way street, inside a gated community, no left or u turn, etc the minute you start heading their way they cancel. 

The re-request always gets ignored if you've called and then canceled


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

J-man said:


> This is crazy.
> I recieved this text message after I simply ask the "why" they cancel the request when I'm there.
> 
> After I report this to uber after this. Uber didn't take action of banning this guy from using the service.
> ...


You are their puppet and plaything. They can waste our time if they want


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> It's frowned on to ask a rider about a cancellation. But damn, that frothing at the mouth tirade was NOT called for. PLEASE send that in and I hope to god they get banned.


I thought once they canceled you couldn't get through to them? Or is it only until you get another ping?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Take a break and don't let it get to you. Things change...people hop in with others to save money, get a ride from a friend, etc....
After the rude text they sent, you probably wouldn't have wanted them in your car anyway.

On to the next!!


----------



## J-man (May 22, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I thought once they canceled you couldn't get through to them? Or is it only until you get another ping?


Your recent trip will have the cancel records


----------



## J-man (May 22, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Take a break and don't let it get to you. Things change...people hop in with others to save money, get a ride from a friend, etc....
> After the rude text they sent, you probably wouldn't have wanted them in your car anyway.
> 
> On to the next!!


Yup . And that what I did. Plus is already a long day of work. Last the trip after is 2.1x to airport. Jackpot


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

"what i will write now will be particularly about this incident and this insecure pushover loser type client"

look man you ***** out your personal car for this moron at least be NOT emotional about it.
They don't give a f****k to what you think or what you do.
You are nothing to them until they meet you in person,even so you might still be nothing to them.
You are just an icon floating on the smartphone.dont ask questions like why n such.
its a job not a revolutionary ridesharing koolaid they fed to drivers n ppl like when it first started.
you are the cheaper alternative of a cab service.
get over it and move on.


----------



## J-man (May 22, 2015)

toi said:


> "what i will write now will be particularly about this incident and this insecure pushover loser type client"
> 
> look man you ***** out your personal car for this moron at least be NOT emotional about it.
> They don't give a f****k to what you think or what you do.
> ...


Yup ! Thank you


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

You were already at his house, correct? Then you know his address? That's a real smart move on this a-holes part...


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

limepro said:


> Do you plan on still doing this in 5 years?


Nobody driving for uber now will still be at it in 5 years. Cars have to be maintained and replaced, uber doesn't pay enough for either proper maintenance or vehicle replacement.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Last night I get a ping from the Hilton on Mission Bay... PAX is at the spa.
> I drive 5 minutes to the Hilton hit "Arrived" and the area goes to 1.5x surge, PAX CXL....
> 
> OK, I leave and head toward Mission Beach for better hunting grounds. I get a mile away and get the same PAX from the same location. I think a mile is not that bad, so I turn around. It is the Spa at the Hilton so it may be a trip to La Jolla. I get to the Hilton and hit "Arrived" PAX CXL because there is another surge.
> ...


I was coming out of a 5 story parking garage. PAX calls me, "Are you coming to pick us up? We are going to cancel, because it looks like you are just driving in circles." "Yes," I tell her, "I'm in a..." then the phone beeps and she canceled.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

groovyguru said:


> I was coming out of a 5 story parking garage. PAX calls me, "Are you coming to pick us up? We are going to cancel, because it looks like you are just driving in circles." "Yes," I tell her, "I'm in a..." then the phone beeps and she canceled.


Those people drive me crazy. I had a guy call me while I was waiting to get out of a parking lot. Some idiot trying to go left in rush hour traffic. After I drove to the pin a few blocks away and waited, he came out about 3-4 minutes later and complained that I was at the wrong place. I showed him my screen and said I am sitting right on top of where you dropped the pin. I was 30 feet from the entrance he was actually at. He apologized for being a ****** after I gave the scenario that a beam from a satellite approximated you location, asked me if I wanted to give you a ride and navigated me there.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Took PAX to Museum of Art in Balboa Park. Got ping near the Zoo. App said 5 minutes. HEAVY traffic. PAX calls and asks me why my car is flipping around on the app. I told him that was what the app does when a car is in slow traffic. Turned out to be a very nice retired guy and calmed down after I explained. I also let him know he should not watch the car on the app. The car is never where the app shows it to be, or doing what the app shows. 

App watchers make me crazy when they think they will have to wait another 2 minutes because I am in a police controlled intersection. Next time they wait 30 to 45 minutes for a cab, they will appreciate Uber a bit more.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Took PAX to Museum of Art in Balboa Park. Got ping near the Zoo. App said 5 minutes. HEAVY traffic. PAX calls and asks me why my car is flipping around on the app. I told him that was what the app does when a car is in slow traffic. Turned out to be a very nice retired guy and calmed down after I explained. I also let him know he should not watch the car on the app. The car is never where the app shows it to be, or doing what the app shows.
> 
> App watchers make me crazy when they think they will have to wait another 2 minutes because I am in a police controlled intersection. Next time they wait 30 to 45 minutes for a cab, they will appreciate Uber a bit more.


Should have told him you are playing hopscotch with the other cars on the road or leap frog.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> Nobody driving for uber now will still be at it in 5 years. Cars have to be maintained and replaced, uber doesn't pay enough for either proper maintenance or vehicle replacement.


Do you think Uber will be here i 5 years. I don't believe so.

Travis is getting too greedy. New drivers in San Diego are loosing 30% to Uber for first 15 rides, 20% after that.

Just like America Online was the first to provide internet to most people, It is not much but a mail drop now.

I do believe the Service on Demand business model will last, but Travis Kalanick will have gone public, made a killing off the IPO, and moved on to a new hobby.

Stock holders are super greedy, and will try to squeeze us more. 
Someone else will come up with a Service on Demand model that pays drivers a bit more, and bye, bye Uber.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

A cancellation happened to me a few weeks back on a 2.4x surge. I felt weird about it the whole few minutes driving there as I text him about what bar he was actually at (didn't type in name just address where a lot of bars are located) but no response. I started feeling like this was going to be a no show and hopefully after the 5 minute wait would have a surge higher or same or he is going to cancel as a jokester or saw the surge. Well, he cancelled 30 seconds before getting there and as I was cussing him under my breath, the surge, with his help now, went to 3.3x! Thank you ******** and good luck getting a cheaper surge rate right before 2am.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I answered a Ping at Bar Pink in San Diego last night. Hit ARRIVED, and tried to call PAX. 
Her phone went to answering machine. I started the timer. 

At 4 minutes I called again. She answered and said "I am new to Uber and didn't know what I was doing." I waited another minute and CXL PAX NO SHOW. 

A $5 lesson for her. 

Bar Pink pickups are always a problem. Only the finest of people frequent Bar Pink.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Do you think Uber will be here i 5 years. I don't believe so.
> 
> Travis is getting too greedy. New drivers in San Diego are loosing 30% to Uber for first 15 rides, 20% after that.
> 
> ...


I'm not buying this IPO thing. You would have to disclose finances, regulatory issues and legal issues. I'm guessing Uber is in hundreds of lawsuits right now. And let's just say, using Uber speak, they are operating in the "gray area" in many markets.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

J-man said:


> Your recent trip will have the cancel records


Are you a CSR? You totally did not pay attention to what I wrote.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I'm not buying this IPO thing. You would have to disclose finances, regulatory issues and legal issues. I'm guessing Uber is in hundreds of lawsuits right now. And let's just say, using Uber speak, they are operating in the "gray area" in many markets.


You underestimate the power of greed.

As soon as the problems outweigh the luxury to pull his own strings, Kalanick will consider going public.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> You underestimate the power of greed.
> 
> As soon as the problems outweigh the luxury to pull his own strings, Kalanick will consider going public.


I don't underestimate greed at all. I think Travis wants an IPO ASAP. I just don't think he can. The IC/employee issue in the US is a major roadblock. IMO, I think most of the value is in foreign markets (the ones where Travis doesn't have a warrant out for his arrest).

That being said, I think the politicians are being bought as we speak to roll out some third kind of employment status.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

My money would be on Uber going public in the next 3 years. 
My personal guess is 18 to 20 months if Uber gets clearance to pick up at airports.

Uber may have to make drivers employees, but that would not hurt the company going public. 

It is pretty clear that the taxi lobby is loosing against TNCs except in the most corrupt cities, and even there it is a matter of time. 

We get to watch and see what happens.


----------



## Emerson1002 (May 5, 2015)

J-man said:


> This is crazy.
> I recieved this text message after I simply ask the "why" they cancel the request when I'm there.
> 
> After I report this to uber after this. Uber didn't take action of banning this guy from using the service.
> ...


I just had one today I drove 8.5 miles to the pick up point txted the rider before I proceed if she is willing to wait for 15 mins. Replied yes but upon reaching the pick up point rider cancelled . What a teaser.


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

In other news a mans house was burned to the ground today. Foul play is suspected, and there are currently no suspects


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Last night I get a ping from the Hilton on Mission Bay... PAX is at the spa.
> I drive 5 minutes to the Hilton hit "Arrived" and the area goes to 1.5x surge, PAX CXL....
> 
> OK, I leave and head toward Mission Beach for better hunting grounds. I get a mile away and get the same PAX from the same location. I think a mile is not that bad, so I turn around. It is the Spa at the Hilton so it may be a trip to La Jolla. I get to the Hilton and hit "Arrived" PAX CXL because there is another surge.
> ...


A suggestion, the third time I get a ping from someone after 2 cancels (it happens once a month or so) I hit accept then I immediately hit arrived. That sometimes confuses them so they start looking for you while you are driving away of course. Don't answer any calls they make and they usually go more than 5 minutes before they cancel, netting you a cancellation fee. If they don't cancel after 6 or 7 then cancel as no show. They get the same crappy help that we get so most won't hassle the charge and they can't rate you. Dishonest perhaps but I have little tolerance for someone playing with the app in disregard for someones livelyhood.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Just like America Online was the first to provide internet to most people, It is not much but a mail drop now.


AOL tanked hard because they tried to fight against the Internet with their own private server network. Eventually they submitted and connected their network to the Internet, but it was too little too late at that point.

Still, the analogy is good, Travis and Uber are very hard headed and could easily back themselves into a corner in the same manner.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> A suggestion, the third time I get a ping from someone after 2 cancels (it happens once a month or so) I hit accept then I immediately hit arrived. That sometimes confuses them so they start looking for you while you are driving away of course. Don't answer any calls they make and they usually go more than 5 minutes before they cancel, netting you a cancellation fee. If they don't cancel after 6 or 7 then cancel as no show. *They get the same crappy help that we get so most won't hassle the charge and they can't rate you*. Dishonest perhaps but I have little tolerance for someone playing with the app in disregard for someones livelyhood.


HHAHAHA so true, my gf complained about a legitimate issue one time when an Uber took her in circles, and kept getting canned responses, in the end she just gave up...Uber don't give a *** about anything, i bet there are CSRs just masturbating with one hand and with the other he's pressing control V control V to answer all the emails.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I drive both UberX and Uber Taxi. I have always done dispatch of some kind in the taxi. One of the major annoyances of a dispatch taxi driver is cancellation-upon-arrival. In most cases, the customer knows that he does not want the ride any longer long before the driver actually shows up. As most riders look through their noses at drivers, they do not consider the driver worthy of the bother of cancelling. "Oh, who cares, it is only a cab driver" is their attitude. It is not hard to make that leap from "cab driver" to "Uber driver".

It goes without saying that this is extremely rude.

Uber should penalise cancellation-upon-arrival regardless of elapsed time from submission to cancellation. Ideally, Uber should penalise the user if he cancels when the driver is two blocks, or less, away from the pick-up point. Something like that may or may not be difficult to program into the application, but, it should not be difficult to program penalising the user after the driver presses the "ARRIVAL" button. In addition, no mercy for the first cancellation, if it is a cancellation-upon-arrival.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I drive both UberX and Uber Taxi. I have always done dispatch of some kind in the taxi. One of the major annoyances of a dispatch taxi driver is cancellation-upon-arrival. In most cases, the customer knows that he does not want the ride any longer long before the driver actually shows up. As most riders look through their noses at drivers, they do not consider the driver worthy of the bother of cancelling. "Oh, who cares, it is only a cab driver" is their attitude. It is not hard to make that leap from "cab driver" to "Uber driver".
> 
> It goes without saying that this is extremely rude.
> 
> Uber should penalise cancellation-upon-arrival regardless of elapsed time from submission to cancellation. Ideally, Uber should penalise the user if he cancels when the driver is two blocks, or less, away from the pick-up point. Something like that may or may not be difficult to program into the application, but, it should not be difficult to program penalising the user after the driver presses the "ARRIVAL" button. In addition, no mercy for the first cancellation, if it is a cancellation-upon-arrival.


Fantastic idea, once we are there, there is no question they should pay the cancellation fee even if it's less than 5 minutes.

There's just one problem with your logic,  Uber already has the attitude "who cares, it's only an Uber driver" so we get treated like crap from the start.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Disgusted Driver:

I have noticed that there are many here who have thoughts about Uber that are somewhat less than happy. There is only one incident involving me that I could categorise as "mistreatment". It involved two employees who did not read the e-Mail. The replies made it obvious that they did not read it. Had they read it, they would not have replied as they did. I could have pushed it a few steps higher, but I did not, as I did not think that it qualified for that. Without going into too much detail, let me just state that I did not want to abuse the privilege.

On the whole, Uber has always done what it told me that it would do. There have been two customer disputes where Uber found in my favour, one UberX, one Uber Taxi. While the D.C. Taxicab Commission does not regulate UberX, still, had it been in the taxi, and, in fact, had either gone before the Taxicab Commission, they would have ruled in favour of the complainant. When it comes to the D.C. Taxicab Commission, as in the case of many D.C. Gubbamint agencies, the respondent is guilty even when proved innocent.

On the whole, I have very little problem with Uber's doing what it told me that it would do when I signed up for it. To be sure, there are some things that it does with which I disagree, but I was aware of that when I signed up. The one exception might be Uber's "New and Exciting" fares that it introduced shortly after I signed up for UberX and its "Even Newer and More Exciting" Fares a little bit after that. Still, as Uber determines its rates, if I did not like it, I did not need to drive it. In fact, the "Even Newer and More Exciting" fares are why I drive UberX only enough to stay in the game. I drive the taxi more, although, now, as I am replacing my taxi, it is out of service, so I am driving UberX more.

When Congress goes out for the summer, I might drive more UberX just because the lower costs will render more customers, but I will not neglect the taxi. There is still more money in driving the taxi, which is why I must wonder why taxi drivers are screaming "Uber THIS and Uber THAT". Most of my UberX customers are people who never would use a taxi, anyhow. They hate the METRO, but are not willing to pay for a taxi to get out of the METRO. They are, however, willing to pay a little more for the UberX. Funny, too, some of these non-taxi using UberX users learn about "playing the surge" when it comes to UberX vs. Uber Taxi. If the surge hits their personal threshold, they will choose Uber Taxi, as Uber Taxi has no surge pricing. These are the people who swore that they would never use a taxi, but Uber has gotten them to use one. 

Just before UberX rolled out here, I had an e-Mail discussion going on with Uber's then Operations Manager, here. The main thrust of this discussion was something else, but I did ask a question or two about UberX. One of the things that he told me was that UberX had actually helped the Taxi Business in the areas where it was operating. At the time, I dismissed that as more Uber propaganda, but, at least in this case, his statements were not entirely without merit.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Disgusted Driver:
> 
> I have noticed that there are many here who have thoughts about Uber that are somewhat less than happy. There is only one incident involving me that I could categorise as "mistreatment". It involved two employees who did not read the e-Mail. The replies made it obvious that they did not read it. Had they read it, they would not have replied as they did. I could have pushed it a few steps higher, but I did not, as I did not think that it qualified for that. Without going into too much detail, let me just state that I did not want to abuse the privilege.
> 
> ...


I'm happy to hear that things have gone well for you and hope they continue to do so! I have been doing X and select for a year here since they came to town and it's been a roller coaster. Some times they come right through for me but most of the time my support issues take 3 to 4 emails to resolve and not always to my satisfaction. Rate cuts, tidal waves of new drivers, deceptive practices and unclearly worded emails, have all left a bad taste in my mouth. With that said, I enjoy driving, like talking to people and serving them, and appreciate the few hundred a week I make now that I've scaled back. Why I think so many are bitter here (aside from liking to complain) is that it's not a job you can count on. Income in my market swings wildly from week to week because of Uber's business practices so if you are counting on it to feed a family, you have serious stress.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

We do not have Uber Select in this market, but I have heard of it. I have not looked into it, that much, so I do not know much about it. I suppose that if Uber rolls out that one here, it will tell us something about it.

I must agree that if you are going to try to use UberX to pay the rent, _it ain't happenin'_. This is why I drive it only enough to stay in the game. I can pay the rent driving the taxi. Uber Taxi has been a real help. I do not think that they have Uber Taxi in your market. Unlike most cab drivers, I have n o problem with the electronic stuff. I have accepted credit cards in the cab since 1998. I saw a demand for it, THEN.

Many of the cab drivers here who wail and cry about Uber fail to understand more than a few things. One of these is that had they addressed even one or two of their customers' laments, Ubert might have been a total failure, here. Numero Uno would be the credit cards. It is _still_ a problem nationwide that cab drivers a re balking at credit cards. Every time one of them balks, he plays into Uber's hand. I do not complain, more taxi riders go to Uber Taxi, more customers for me.


----------



## Permai Lindal (Jan 10, 2015)

Some people out there game the system.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

J-man said:


> This is what I get after I emailed uber.
> 
> Hi Jerry,
> 
> ...


So... he can just open another account with another credit card.


----------



## UberAnn (Jan 16, 2015)

Never accept a fare that just cancelled on u. I did and learnt my lesson.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

UberAnn said:


> Never accept a fare that just cancelled on u. I did and learnt my lesson.


I do it. Depends on why they cancelled, sometimes you go into it knowing you are going to take a rating hit, just hope you're a good enough driver than one bad rating won't kill you.

Also have taken fares where I cancelled on them under the same reasoning. In one case I was able to cancel again because they still weren't ready, this was under the old 'one freebie' system, so I only got one cancel fee.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

How would your messages go thru the relay anymore if the ride had been cancelled? Find this hard to believe


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

naplestom75 said:


> How would your messages go thru the relay anymore if the ride had been cancelled? Find this hard to believe


I find the pax can still text/call me and I them after a cancellation if I haven't accepted a new ping yet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2015)

thanks everyone.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I had one last week that I cancelled after the 5 minute mark. To bad for her I was the only uber driver and I wasn't picking her up after making me wait and making no effort to contact me. I got another ping from her almost immediately after canceling, after not accepting that one another came in from someone else.


----------



## UberXpert2020 (Jun 12, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> Thank the heavens this guy cancelled on you. Imagine he hadn't!!
> 
> I agree, you asked for information that I don't see could benefit you much. So why even bother and ask? That exchange is a good reminder that if a pax cancels, take the hint and find a pax that DOES want you.


LAndres - you are right! Actually, now I don't call even when I get outside their apt. I wait for 5minutes and cancel if they don't come out.

If someone calls me to give me a heads up, I will usually wait. Otherwise, RIDER-NO-SHOW is my friend.


----------

